# Dog vomiting bile....?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I wanted to ask a quick question. Lincoln about 2 weeks ago was put onto a new kibble. Its lower protein and fat as well as calories. The last week he has vomited what I think is bile. Its happened about 3-4 times in a period of a week he will randomly wake up around 4-6am and start puking (Aims for my bed or area rug :doh. He usually does 1-2 piles. They vary in colour from foamy yellow to dark brown (no food is mixed in). The other day he had a few streaks of blood but barely noticeable. He seems to be normal otherwise and his poops are fine. 

Could this be caused from being so used to eating at 8:30am and then 5:30pm that if im late at all he pukes? Or should I maybe do 3 meals so 8:30am, 4:30pm then around 12am again? I also had a friend stay for a week with his dog but he had 1-2 nights of bile vomit before my friend even got here so not sure if the stress of my friend visiting was causing it. My vet gave me something to coat his stomach before meals for a few days in case it was irritation. Could maybe this new food be digesting faster then the previous so his stomach is empty faster?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

A dog will sometime vomit up bile if their stomach is empty so if you are seeing it happen in the middle of the night i would think that is why. 

It looks like you talked to your vet already. What did he say, beyond being cautious if there is an irritation.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe he is digesting the new food a lot faster than the old one and that's why his stomach is empty longer. Just a thought, I have no expertise. Maybe a late night snack would hold him over. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Lincoln's trouble. My third golden went through a period of several months where she would vomit bile with specks of blood 4-5 times a week. In addition to that she lost a lot of weight and was very lethargic.

After trying to figure out the answer and running quite a few tests (and also wondering if it was due to an empty stomach), she was finally diagnosed with a food intolerance issue.

Hopefully your vet can get Lincoln's issue figured out. Poor guy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody does that occassionally when he is hungry... usually first thing in the morning. I usually don't feed for an hour or so since Maggie has her thyroid pill and needs to wait. However, I give Cody a small handful of kibble on the sly.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

My vet hasnt really said much about it. I wondered if he was digesting the food faster then the previous foods and utilizing more of it. He doesnt look to be losing weight and hes not lethargic. 

I think I will try adding in a small snack before bed and see if it continues to happen


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

He just puked more bile at 5:30pm. Was yellow with bubbles I assume thats bile. So I fed him. 

Not sure why all of a sudden hes puking bile twice a day once around this time then again around 6am. I will have to try to do snacks and see if it helps any


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

My bridge dog did this and we were instructed to give Pepcid with food. It worked


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Try giving him a portion of his daily kibble allotment right before he goes to bed to see if that stops the vomiting in the a.m. Our vet suggested this with Toby and it is much better. We still get a throw up every once in a while, but it's usually because the puppy has started a game of chase and he's too active on an empty stomach. We never had blood in his throw up though.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh ya that reminded me we used to give a milk bone too in the middle of the night. It was a hassle, but I would wake up to pee anyways so I would just remember to hand him a bone every time I did. And, one during the day too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like it's a food issue, you said you switched to a new food, maybe some ingredient in the food is just not agreeing with him. Mine get feed 7am and the at 3pm, some light snacks after that like carrots and maybe a biscuit or banana. Mine do puke bile once in a great while but is usually be cause they decide not to eat for what ever reason and get sick on an empty stomach. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Try giving him a portion of his daily kibble allotment right before he goes to bed to see if that stops the vomiting in the a.m. Our vet suggested this with Toby and it is much better. We still get a throw up every once in a while, but it's usually because the puppy has started a game of chase and he's too active on an empty stomach. We never had blood in his throw up though.


Yeah, what I am going to do because he will throw up sometimes just before 5:30pm as well when he is usually fed I think I will feed him at 8:30am and try to feed him around 4:30 then again before bed I will give him a snack of maybe 1/2 a cup. There was only blood the one time. 

I dont think its a food issue but I will keep it open as a possibility. His poops are great. He is also on antibiotics so I wonder if that could be the cause.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Maybe the antibiotic is having something to do with it, they can be pretty harsh on the stomach. I did read that an empty stomach will make them puke bile also. Good luck.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, he stops the antibiotics in 2 days. I looked into his food a bit more and I have been reading that it contains high zinc levels which could cause the dog to vomit bile but he was on this food fine for almost a week before the bile vomits started. The Zinc is only 250mg/kg. 

Im going to try the extra meal in there and see what happens. This food seems to be helping his skin so I am not wanting to touch that


----------



## bigdoggypaws (7 mo ago)

If your dog is vomiting, it's important to take them to the vet right away to rule out any potential health problems. If the vet gives the OK, there are a few things you can do at home to help settle your dog's stomach. First, offer them small amounts of water or ice chips to help keep them hydrated. You can also try feeding them small amounts of plain white rice or boiled chicken. Avoid giving them any fatty foods or table scraps, as these can make the vomiting worse. If your dog is still vomiting after a few hours, or if they seem to be in pain, please take them back to the vet for further treatment.


----------

